# How would I know if my 2014 has CANbus?



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Just like the title says, how would I know if my 2014 RS LTZ has a CANbus system in it? My owners manual? Is it labeled on the car somewhere? 

I'll be ordering aftermarket lights here really soon so I want to make sure I order things right the first time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> Just like the title says, how would I know if my 2014 RS LTZ has a CANbus system in it? My owners manual? Is it labeled on the car somewhere?
> 
> I'll be ordering aftermarket lights here really soon so I want to make sure I order things right the first time.


What country are said lights shipping from? Car is made in like like 10 different plants across the world(Including the one near us) so Plug and Play is limited to regional. I believe we are CANbus from all the LED lighting Q&A's for replacements.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Probably shipping from China. But in terms of LED'S and HID'S specifically.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can you post a link to them, pretty sure someone has them and can help tell you:

*They worked
*LED eyebrow lasted 3 months
*Projectors couldn't cut off the light beam ccorrectly
*Adjustment tabs did or didn't break off
*Leaked
*Fried wiring


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Let me specify. I'm looking into bulbs. Not whole light assemblies and each one I find, it's specifically saying that they're non CANbus in the item descriptions, hence my thread on finding out if my Cruze has CANbus or not.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's my fault, have you checked this section of the forums yet?

Diode Dynamics


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

I will now ... I've been reading for hours on here on the different threads and haven't found anything definitive yet


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From Wikipedia: CAN bus is one of five protocols used in the on-board diagnostics (OBD)-II vehicle diagnostics standard. The OBD-II standard has been mandatory for all cars and light trucks sold in the United States since 1996. So in short, yes, all cars since 1996 have them.

Yes, your Cruze will complain/hyperflash if the bulb doesn't draw enough current.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Just go to the retrofitsource...


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

I know about led's and hyper flashing as I have led's with load resistors in my TBSS however, my hid's in my '07 TBSS did not require CANbus specific kits. Does the same apply to the Cruze?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The problem with HIDs in the 2011-2014 Cruze is it uses PWM to make the headlights DRLs. You'll have to deal with that one way or another.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The problem with HIDs in the 2011-2014 Cruze is it uses PWM to make the headlights DRLs. You'll have to deal with that one way or another.


Already know about that too since my SS is the same. DRL's are a pulsated signal that run general at 70% power. I just wired in a relay at my BCM and I disabled my drl's in the SS. But I have no problems turning a knob everyday on the Cruze.


----------

